# Got Fire?



## fuelfarmer (Sep 4, 2012)

Just for fun, write a caption for this photo...........


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 4, 2012)

Well you said you wanted it well done !


----------



## ScotO (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the secondaries are working a little TOO good!


----------



## Jags (Sep 4, 2012)

"ohhh SH1T"


----------



## ScotO (Sep 4, 2012)

CLOSE THE EFFING DAMPER!! DO IT NOW, NOW, DAMMIT!!


----------



## milleo (Sep 4, 2012)

Ooops! Did I do thaaaat........


----------



## ScotO (Sep 4, 2012)

milleo said:


> Ooops! Did I do thaaaat........


----------



## ScotO (Sep 4, 2012)

fuelfarmer said:


> Just for fun, write a caption for this photo...........


 "COME QUICK, I THINK THE CHAR IS CHARRING!!"


----------



## webbie (Sep 4, 2012)

New OWB with turbo One Million BTU afterburners on.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 4, 2012)

The lab was pleased that they did not perform the testing for the Magic Heat indoors.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 4, 2012)

Picture was taken in January. Just trying to warm things up a bit.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 4, 2012)

"Hold mah beer and watch THIS"


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 5, 2012)

Next time we only need HALF of a Super Cedar!!


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 5, 2012)

Found this firewood next to the Gas Station , Do you think they had a leak??

OK now drop the turkey in


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

The Alien Technology of Blaze King, unleashed....


----------



## gregbesia (Sep 5, 2012)

Nothing  to see here folks, just burning off excess hot gas at democratic convention


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 5, 2012)

hmm, oh yeah, its nice, but usually we fill the hot tubs with water FIRST...then heat it up


----------



## BKVP (Sep 5, 2012)

I can always log on a get a laugh.  You folks bust me up!


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2012)

BKVP said:


> I can always log on a get a laugh. You folks bust me up!


 
Aren't you supposed to be working on a 4 cuft cast iron thermo controlled cat?  I am still waiting.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 5, 2012)

It's either this, or c/s/s firewood.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags, you *are* persistent.
BKVP's just taking a pulse. He's found yours.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 5, 2012)

Advanced Bikram Yoga: are we going too far?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 5, 2012)

"You think I look fat in my new outfit? Take that you mudder...."


----------



## charly (Sep 5, 2012)

fuelfarmer said:


> Just for fun, write a caption for this photo...........


MADE IN CHINA !


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 5, 2012)

looks like North Korea is still having some difficulties with their missle program...


----------



## BKVP (Sep 5, 2012)

Jags and all his followers.....

As you know from prior posts, the new Sirocco 20 is really taking up a great deal of production time.  Sales are superb!  I can't divulge too much here but suffice it to say we have three projects under way and expect to make annoucements of at least one by end of October.  Shortly there after there will be a couple of additional units.

Sorry Jags, no 4.0+ cu/ft fireboxes in the plans right now.  As you all know from the posts on Hearth.com, firebox sizes are shrinking because the size of the firebox plays a role in emissions formulas.

I think we need a monthly round table where you dyed in the wool guys can stop by the factory, eat some fresh salmon and share stories.  No cameras will be permitted!

Chris


----------



## Defiant (Sep 5, 2012)

Holy chit Batman we just sucked in a solar flare. Step aside Robin, I always carry my anti-solar flare spray.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 5, 2012)

fuelfarmer you said in 2009 that you made that thing. Was that true?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 5, 2012)

"I told you dammit,next time just toss in 2,that's TWO chunks  each of Hedge & Honey Locust!!"


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 5, 2012)

"I have made FIRE!"


----------



## fuelfarmer (Sep 5, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> fuelfarmer you said in 2009 that you made that thing. Was that true?


 
True. The idea was to preheat the combustion air. There is an air box in the flames with tubes running down to the burn pot. I was trying to burn low quality fuel (turkey crap) without visible smoke. Even with the heated air there was some smoke when burning turkey litter. That thing would burn good fuel like crazy, but so will a lot of other units.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Sep 5, 2012)

This photo was early in the project. Later four more air drops were added and the heat shield was installed to concentrate the heat on the air box.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 5, 2012)

Honey did you load the stove like I asked?  Yep, filled it all the way up with hickory and locust and left the door cracked a little just like you said...
O Crap!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 6, 2012)

fuelfarmer said:


> Just for fun, write a caption for this photo...........


 
So, what you're saying is; clearances are going to be a problem?


----------



## Jags (Sep 6, 2012)

BKVP said:


> Sorry Jags, no 4.0+ cu/ft fireboxes in the plans right now. As you all know from the posts on Hearth.com, firebox sizes are shrinking because the size of the firebox plays a role in emissions formulas.
> 
> I think we need a monthly round table where you dyed in the wool guys can stop by the factory, eat some fresh salmon and share stories. No cameras will be permitted!
> 
> Chris


 
Its good to know that you guys are rock'in.  You obviously have a superb stove lineup with proven Alien Technology that covers the needs of many.  And man, I wish I could take you up on the fresh salmon (self proclaimed food whore, here).

But I gotta say...you already have a 4.3 cuft box...........

And as to the fire pic:

"Captain - I'm give'in it all she's got" - in my best Scottish accent.


----------



## lukem (Sep 6, 2012)

...as opposed to a forced air furnace, this new patented technology, "forced flame" ducts the actual flame into each room of the house.  Imagine the ambiance provided by the warm glow of flames shooting out of the registers in your home.  

Manufactured by Billy Bob's stoveworks:  keeping firefighters employed since 1983.


----------



## ironpony (Sep 6, 2012)

hey guys,
just fired up the new pizza oven, do you think its getting hot enough???


----------



## n3pro (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't worry honey, I've taken care of the bug problem.  BTW if the inlaws ask about anything missing, nobody ever seen it.


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 6, 2012)

Thistle said:


> "I told you dammit,next time just toss in 2,that's TWO chunks each of Hedge & Honey Locust!!"


 
CANT BURN HONEY LOCUST IN A STOVE IT'LL BURN TOO HOT SEEEEEE


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 6, 2012)

Chimney Fire?


 What Chimney Fire?


----------



## begreen (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh! You mean the gasoline wasn't supposed to go in that pipe?!


----------



## Jags (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn pine.


----------



## save$ (Sep 8, 2012)

I liked the keyhole firepit better!


----------



## fox9988 (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/709548/Fire/


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 11, 2012)

"C'mon Kids....time to make smores"


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 11, 2012)

dangit Fred, I told you not to use the giant chopsticks......now we gotta start all over again.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 11, 2012)

She's Hot, But holy chit this is really hot!


----------



## Got Wood (Sep 13, 2012)

Fart lighting gone bad


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 13, 2012)

Though hearth.com members said 1/4 would do fine I just had to try using a whole Super Cedar.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 13, 2012)

BKVP said:


> As you all know from the posts on Hearth.com, firebox sizes are shrinking because the size of the firebox plays a role in emissions formulas.


 
This just caught my eye and I'm a little concerned. I understand a 4.4 cu ft firebox isn't a huge market, but large fireboxes in general are still needed. I have two 3+ cu ft stoves. How much do you see fireboxes shrinking in the future?


----------



## bogydave (Sep 14, 2012)

Caution:
For Outdoor Use only.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry!   We don't do halfbaked.


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know what happened .....I poured in a gallon of gas and.....


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 21, 2012)




----------

